# Modifier AS vs UD



## lcole7465 (Sep 16, 2017)

I have a question... For Ohio Buckeye Medicaid. We seem to have received several denials from Buckeye Medicaid for invalid modifiers. These are for PA's as Assistant Surgeon. Unless I'm incorrect, UD the modifier is for Office procedures. When the procedure is performed in the OR, then the PA is billed with the SA modifier?

Does anyone have any input on this???

Thanks


----------



## dvance4210 (Oct 13, 2017)

Sorry for the late post....I'm in Ohio as well and I've always used the UD modifier for billing consults and AS for first assist for my PA. 

Hope this helps
D. Vance-CPC, CCVTC


----------

